# [Offizielles] Schreiben an die Trialinteressierten in Deutschland



## trialelmi (4. März 2009)

Ich denke, diesen Brief sollte jeder trialinteresierte in Deutschland lesen.
Ich stelle das ohne Wertung hier hinein, denn ich zolle Joachim Will immer noch großen Respekt für seine Taten zu Gunsten des Trialsports, auch wenn ich mit einigen Entscheidungen nie konform war. Die Orginal Datei ist im Anhang. Hier nur ein kleiner Auszug.



> am 7.2.fand ein außerordentlicher Fachwartetag statt, bei der die Zusammensetzung der
> Kommission unter Mitwirkung der Landesfachwarte besprochen und festgelegt wurde.
> Man kam zu folgendem Ergebnis:
> Vorsitzender Dr. Friedrich von Schulz Hausmann
> ...


----------



## misanthropia (4. März 2009)

Die Namen "Joachim Will" und "bikes in motion" sagen mir zwar was, kenne aber keine Details bzw wenn dann nur welche die dem in dem Brief geschilderten Engagement widersprechen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Thematik eher für Wettampf- und Vereinsfahrer interessant. 
Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen, inwiefern mich die Thematik als Hobbyfahrer im Verein betrifft. Vielleicht kann jemand etwas weiter ausführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (5. März 2009)

lolerskates..

mein gefühl sagt mir, dass dieser thread hier keine sau interessieren wird und sich die leute, die das augenscheinlich (!) betrifft (wettkampffahrer ala trial team hoffmann boys, bikes in motion boys and girls sowie die mitglieder der kommission) zu dem thema HIER im forum/internet nicht äußern werden.

ich hab ne menge text zu dem thema geschrieben, viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## ChrisKing (5. März 2009)

ich weiß nich, wer meinen mega text hier lesen wird bzw. ich hab in den 8 jahren, seit ich hier im forum bin, noch kein einziges mal ein wort von einem bdr/trial fuzzi gehört und weiß demnach nich, ob meine ideen, vorschläge und kritik die zuständigen erreichen - sprich mir entzieht sich daher so ein bisschen der sinn, diese neuigkeit hier im forum zu posten und zu sagen, dass es jeder trialinteressierte lesen sollte. 
die leute die connections zu den bdr leuten haben, können das ja ggf. weiterleiten. aber anspruch darauf erhebe ich nicht...

ich behaupte mal, dass es hier wohl kaum jemanden interessieren wird, dass sich im bereich fahrradtrial personaltechnisch was geändert hat und neue aufgabenfelder frei geworden sind bzw. die meisten kaum etwas mit dieser info anfangen können und diese info soviel "wirkung" erzielt wie ein tropfen auf einen heißen stein. denn hier gehts ja nich drum, dass jetz die stelle des würstlbrater-teams bei der sdm in schatthausen frei geworden is..

unser sport lebt meiner meinung nach vom internet. denn sämtliche neuigkeiten bzgl. parts, videos, usw. werden übers internet verbreitet und nicht über die klassischen medien. das was den trialsport nach wie vor - meiner meinung nach - voranbringt, is das internet. HIER wird werbung gemacht, hier erfährt man, was abgeht und hier finden neulinge beratung und tipps. und ich weiß nich ob div. neuigkeiten auf dem trialmarkt draußen bei den mamis und papis der kleinen ********r ankommen oder ob deren horizont nur aus www.trialmarkt.de besteht. denn gäbs nich div. leute, die mal bissl eigeninitiative ergreifen, google bemühen und div. fremdsprachen mächtig sind und dann produktneuheiten in div. foren posten und somit den händlern (trialmarkt und co. ) stoff liefern, würde viele leute von der entwicklung des trialmarkts und des sports allg. gar nix mitbekommen, sondern immer noch schön brav beim jan ihre parts kaufen und für ein paar magnesium pedale das dreifache des ebay preises bezahlen und glauben, dass man nur die wahl zwischen einem monty und einem koxx bike hat.
noch ein kleines beispiel: was hat denn damals mit dazu beigetragen, dass DENG seine neuen rahmen nicht wie geplant NUR mit 116er ausfallenden, sondern auch mit 135er gemacht hat? richtig - eine heftige diskussion samt beschwerden der trialer im observed forum, wo deng höchstpersönlich stellung genommen hat.

in dem schreiben heißt es, dass alle interessierten gebeten werden, sich möglichst aktiv am geschehen zu beteiligen. wer ist denn "alle"? das is doch nur wieder die eingeschworene wettkampfgemeinde, immer die gleichen leute... die würstlbrater, die punkterichter, die schatthausen-crew, bikes in motion gang und div. andere flitzpiepen. 
wenn ich oder andere hier was zu dem thema sagen, wer liest das dann? etwa die mitglieder dieser kommission? melden die sich dann zu wort? findet dann hier eine diskussion mit allen beteiligten (offizielle und fahrer) statt? dass ich nicht lache!

ich bin gern bereit im trialsport quasi mitzuhelfen, weil ich schon seit zig jahren den gedanken hab, im trialbereich fuß zu fassen - geschäftlich. aber es is schwer, da die ganze szene teils sehr hinterwäldlerisch, zerstreut, abgeschottet und eigenbrötlerisch ist. das fängt beim beratungsresistenten jan göhrig an (bzgl. umgestaltung des onlineshops), geht über teils schlechte qualität an wettkampf-/trialinfos im internet allg. und endet bei der teils schlechten kommunikation innerhalb der trialszene selbst bzw. der traurigen tatsache, dass man im bereich wettkämpfe mit dem bdr zusammenarbeiten muss, welcher ein haufen alter sesselfurzer is, an deren oberster stelle der obersesselfurzer rudolf scharping sitzt. von daher hoffe ich, dass besagte projektgruppen und anstehende aufgaben weitestgehend unabhängig vom bdr oder irgendwelchen verbänden gemacht werden, sondern von leuten, die wirklich ahnung vom sport haben. denn etwaige fördergelder oder unterstützung kann man vom bdr nicht erwarten, der fördert doch weitgehend nur den straßenradsport..

wenn mehr nachwuchs kommen soll, der sport mehr medienpräsenz bekommen soll, dann muss man auch ein bisschen ahnung von marketing haben. damit die leute den sport kennenlernen, neuigkeiten annehmen, sich dafür interessieren, kann man wie gesagt ins internet und videos/bilder anschauen bzw. dort trialinhalte platzieren - aber nichts bringt mehr, als den sport hautnah zu erleben bzw. erlebbar zu machen, also muss ein EVENT her! weil man ein produkt (in diesem fall den sport selbst) am besten mit einem event an die leute bringen kann und im diesem bereich hat der trialsport noch ne menge potential! 
hab diesbezüglich den jan göhrig schon mal angesprochen, aber der is leider sehr beratungsresistent (nimms mir nich übel jan) und nimmt gut gemeinte ratschläge anscheinend nich an. aber es is fast schon zwingend, dass man mit dem jan zusammenarbeitet, denn er hat die meisten kunden, die größte auswahl und is somit DAS bindeglied zwischen den fahrern und dem benötigen material in unserem sport und demnach unverzichtbar, wenn es darum geht den leuten den sport nahezubringen, dem sport mehr medienpräsenz zu bieten usw. man muss den sport "anfassen" können, nur dann wird interesse geweckt und ein bleibender eindruck entsteht. die koxx-days sind das perfekte beispiel. marketingtechnisch könnte man es kaum besser machen...

der joachim will kann mit seinem tollen bikes in motion team einen super worldcup in melsungen hinlegen und ne medienwirksame dvd machen, aber das ganze is nur halb so wirkungsvoll, wenn man den leuten (vor allem laien!) nicht zeigt, mit was für einem material man diesen sport eigentlich betreibt. sprich es muss eine kooperation mit einem trialshop gemacht werden, wo die leute das "handwerkzeug" der trialer anfassen, testen und kaufen können. da ich nich vor ort war, weiß ich nicht, inwiefern auf den von ihm org. wettkämpfen, die leute die trialprodukte ansehen, testen und kaufen konnten. wahrscheinlich gibt es immer einen bikes in motion stand, wo div. koxx räder stehen? bietet sich natürlich an, wenn man eine extrawurst macht und einfach nen eigenen shop aufmacht.. team, events und shop unter einem dach - eigentlich clever, aber wenn ICH was brauch für mein bike, dann kauf ich größtenteils beim jan ein - das hat seine gründe, so geht es den meisten sicher auch.. aber das is ein anderes thema..
die positive seite is die, dass bikes in motion mit workshops und schulprojekten in eine richtung geht, die für den sport hilfreich ist oder sein kann und diese beiden aktivitäten die marktlücke im trialsport teilweise schließen - events. da is insofern noch potential, dass man das ganze landesweit machen könnte. einfach ausgedrückt - bikes in motion macht shows, events und shop für den nördlichen bereich bzw. melsungen und umgebung, und im süden könnte man ähnliches zusammen mit dem jan und leuten vom trial team hoffmann o.a. machen.

wenn im trialsport (weiterhin) was vorangehen soll, dann muss man auch an der basis anfangen und das sind die nachfrager auf dem trialmarkt - die fahrer. wie wärs mal mit nem NEWSLETTER wo mehr oder weniger alle trialer erreicht werden und mal alle(!) an der wettkampfszene, geplanten events, neuigkeiten bzgl. parts/bikes usw. teilhaben und auch mal ihre meinung zum stand des trialsports äußern können?! und sich nich sämtliche inhalte übers internet verstreuen?!
jetz sagt mir nich, dass nich jeder zugang zum internet hat oder den ganzen tag im internet abhängen kann, um nach neuen parts, videos und ergebnissen zu suchen. wenn es doch solche leute geben sollte, dann sind das eben besagte hinterwäldlerische trialer, die horende summen für ihre teile zahlen, total hinter dem mond leben und an denen die entwicklung des sports total vorbeigeht. wenn man mitreden will in unserem sport, vorankommen will, erfahren will, was abgeht in der szene, dann MUSS man ins internet. denn in der zeitung oder im fernsehen erfährt man nix über unseren sport!
die sache mit dem newsletter könnte man durch ein "zusammenlegen" der kundendatenbanken der einzelnen händler in D (trialmarkt, monty-bikes, biketrial-germany, trialers-home usw.) starten. dürfte auch reichen, die kunden vom Jan mit nem newsletter zu versorgen, da bei ihm wohl jeder trialer mehr oder weniger regelmäßig bestellt. und wenn man dann mehr oder weniger alle trialer erreicht, kann man auch gleich ein bisschen marktforschung betreiben, um rauszufinden, was die leute da draußen überhaupt wollen und ob es sinn macht, in div. projekt im trialsport zu investieren.

hab da ein paar ideen (ich mach dazu vielleicht noch einen extra post, sofern mein text hier anklang findet) zusammengetragen, die denk ich ganz interessant sind und ein bisschen aufschluss geben, wie die stimmung in unserem sport is. wer will, kann dann ggf. was dazu sagen. aber es würde am meisten sinn machen, wenn man das ganze in einer art automatisierten fragebogen an "alle trialer" verschickt und die ergebnisse dann auswertet. aber dazu bräuchte man halt die besagten kundendaten - s.o. 
gestaltet sich in der praxis sicher schwieriger, als es sich hier schreibt, aber hautpsache man hat mal einen plan, wie man die sache angehen könnte..

ein glück is der trialsport noch nich so groß, als dass man mit so einer aktion keinen erfolg haben könnte. sprich man kennt sich mehr oder weniger untereinander und die anzahl der trialer is noch überschaubar.

*zum schluss noch ein kleiner aber feiner tip: *
wenn die kommission oder wer auch immer schon dazu auffordert, "dass alle, die an einer positiven Entwicklung des Trialsports interessiert sind, engagiert 
mitwirken und sich durch konstruktive Kritik und Vorschläge einbringen" sollen und dieses schreiben hier im forum gepostet und um kenntnissnahme gebeten wird, dann sollte sie es auch zu ende bringen und den leuten hier im forum/internet dann auch konkret sagen, welche aufgaben frei geworden sind, welche projektgruppen es geben wird, wo man mitarbeiten kann usw. ich sag das deswegen, weil ich bezweifle, dass "wir hier im internet/forum" an der sache teilhaben werden, sondern die sache unter den besagten würschtlbratern und mitgliedern der eingeschworenen wettkampfgemeinde ausgemacht wird! 
der erste post (von misanthropia) in diesem thread zeigt doch schon, wo der hund begraben liegt. was interessiert es den großteil der leute hier (und das sind mit sicherheit die hobbyfahrer) dass ein herr will nicht mehr im amt ist? eigentlich müsste man ne folge "sendung mit der maus" machen, wo erst mal für alle verständlich erklärt wird, was diese kommission überhaupt macht, was der bdr is, welche aufgaben zu erledigen sind usw. 
ich sag des nich nur, weil hier manche leute statt nem kettennieter hammer und meisel benutzen, um ne kette zu vernieten und vom trialsport so viel ahnung haben, wie n buschmann von nem handy. da gehts um die besagte kommunikation und informationsfluss!


----------



## alien1976 (5. März 2009)

Hey Chris Servus. Sag mal du hast wohl zu viel Zeit? Nein Im ernst. dein Beitrag ist zwar lang aber das lesen auf jeden Fall wert. Denn Dein Standpunkt denk ich ist die Meinung des großteils der Trialer. Wie heruassticht ist bei den besagten "Würschtlbratern" der Hund begraben. ES macht den Anschein als sei genau dies das eigentliche Hindernis um dem Trialsport voranzubringen (Durch Vorgaben, Satzungen etc.). Ein "Alt-Herren-Verein". Und ich bin mir sicher das gerade auch die technische Entwicklung ,nicht aus dem Wettkampf, sondern aus den Vorschlägen, Innovationen und Ideeen der sogenannten  Hobbytrialer sprich Internet bezug genommen hat  ound weiterhin nimmt. Beispiel war ja dein Zitat mit Deng 116 und 135.

Den Trialsport bringt nicht Die Sparte Wettkampf voran denn dort sind entweder immer die selben sprich sowieso schon Trialer oder ein paar Hanseln als Zuschauer. Internet ist da schon sehr viel mehr erfolgversprechender. Weil Größere Zielgruppe, globaler Informationzugang, schnellerer aktueller Infomationsfluss und so weiter.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## wernersen (5. März 2009)

Guten morgen,
in der Tat scheint die Diskussion über den Brief in diesem Forum nicht zielführend zu sein. Bereits im zweiten Beitrag eines Hobbytrialers werden die Leute, die seit Jahren wirklich Veranstaltungen durchführen beschimpft.
Der liebe ChrisKing hat auch viele Ideen, was ANDERE machen können. Wenn diese alle auf dem falschen Weg sind, dann bringe doch selber mal eine Veranstaltung zu Stande!
Sicherlich ist das Internet, und besonders dieses Forum, eine gute Basis zum Informationsaustausch. 
Aber davon ist noch keine Pfeil einer Sektion für eine Veranstaltung gesteckt!
Den "Würstlbratern" geht es um sportliche Veranstaltungen. Nicht darum mit dem Rad durch die City zu rollern und ein paar Omas mit dem Sprung über die Parkbank zu imponieren um dann erstmal wieder zu chillen.
Die "Hinterwäldler" schaffen es seit Jahren Wettbewerbe wie NDM, ODM, SDM, DM, Worlcup, WYG und diverse Clubtrial zu organisieren.
Was passiert in der Big City? 
Dort ist mit nichts bekannt, oder haben die Veranstalter dort Probleme ihre Infos unters Trialvolk zu bringen?

Grüsse
Werner

PS: Die NDM in der Stadt Bremen wird auch vom Hinterwäldler Will und seinen Kumpanen aus der Pampa veranstaltet.


----------



## ecols (5. März 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> [...]


signed.

Für eine entsprechende Plattform für Newsletter, DB, Fragebogen würde ich Webspace, DB, etc zur Verfügung stellen.



			
				wernersen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht darum mit dem Rad durch die City zu rollern und ein paar Omas mit dem Sprung über die Parkbank zu imponieren um dann erstmal wieder zu chillen.



Mir fällt hier eine gewisse beidseitige Geringschätzung auf. Nur weil man nicht an Wettkämpfen teilnimmt heißt das für mich nicht dass man den Sport nicht ernst nimmt. Hierfür kann es doch ganz verschiedene Gründe geben:
1. Entfernung der Veranstaltungen
2. Persönliches Desinteresse am Wettkampfcharakter

Ich finde man muss genau HIER ansetzen und das Engagement der Sektionsbauer mit dem Spirit der urbanen Trialszene verbinden. Im übrigen weiß ich nicht was an der Bezeichnung "Würstelbrater" unbedingt negativ sien muss.. Ich lass bei diesen Herren gerne mal nen 10er.. Sie versorgen mich ja auch!


----------



## bike-show.de (5. März 2009)

Joachim hat mich und viele andere Anfang der 90er für Trialwettkämpfe begeistern können. War eine gute Zeit und ich bin ihm noch heute dankbar dafür. Später waren wir beim Thema Shows nicht einer Meinung, aber wir leben ja auch in einem freien Land.

Wer keinen Bock auf Wettkämpfe hat, braucht hier keine großen Sprüche zu reissen und Leute beleidigen (Würstelbrater, usw.). Er braucht einfach nicht hinzufahren. Fertig.

Ich fand Wettkämpfe mal gut, dann bin ich hingefahren. Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr und bin nicht mehr hingefahren. Keine bösen Worte, kein Streit, kein Streß.

Ich sehe auch nicht die Notwendigkeit, groß etwas zu organisieren, um die Trialgemeinde zu vereinen. Wettkampf-Fahrer gehen auch auf Sessions, wo die meisten keine Wettkämpfe fahren. Street-Fahrer fahren auch mal Wettkämpfe mit. Alles easy. Wem die aktuellen Wettkämpfe nicht gefallen, der organisiert einen eigenen nach seinen Vorstellungen (ohne Würstelbrater, sondern nur mit *coolen *Leuten, oder so).

Daß zum Thema Wettkampf-Trial das Loch, das Joachim hinterlassen hat, nur schwer gefüllt werden kann, kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber auch das werden sie hinbekommen...


----------



## bike-show.de (5. März 2009)

Oh, und danke für die Info Elmar. Mich hat's interessiert


----------



## insane (5. März 2009)

@ChrisKing

du schreibst, dass das der Trialsport vom Internet lebt. Ich geb Dir recht, dass das Internet das Medium der Wahl ist, Infos zu verteilen und auch, dass leider Infos oftmals nicht vernünftig verteilt werden.

Aber der Trialsport lebt nicht nur ausschliesslich vom Internet, es muss auch Menschen geben die "in der echten Welt" Einsatz zeigen, Verantwortung übernehmen und Dinge vorantreiben. Das Problem im Internet ist, dass viele in Foren/Blogs etc. das Maul aufreisen, aber letztlich _nichts_ tun. 

Das es den City-Trialer nicht interessiert, was innerhalb der Vereins-/Verbandsstrukturen passiert ist mir klar. Aber das ist kein Grund beleidigend auf die Leute einzuschlagen, die versuchen den Wettkampf-Sport voranzubringen.

Ich persönlich hab die Hoffnung, dass mit den Leuten die jetzt in die BDR Kommisionen kommen die Kommunikation zwischen Verband und Vereinen besser wird und auch mehr auf Anregungen/Vorschläge der Vereine eingegangen wird, bzw. das über Dinge wenigstens diskutiert wird, und nicht jeder Vorschlag gleich mal abgeblockt wird...


----------



## ecols (5. März 2009)

Das mag schon sein! Allerdings ist es wie so oft, dass die jenigen die WIRKLICH etwas SCHAFFEN, also die Organisatoren in Vereinen, nicht mehr wirklich im aktiven Trialsport hängen und die Szene vielleicht noch über ihre Kinder mitbekommen. Das ist gut! Aber hier geht es doch um Verbesserungsvorschläge, und die hat chris gebracht. Mir würde es auch exorbitant taugen, wenn Trialveranstaltungen etwas *cooler* würden..  Damit meine ich, dass der Trialsport (ansich ja cool) einfach genau dieses auch bei Wettkämpfen kommunizieren sollte. Und sich dazu an der (größeren) Streettrialszene zu orientieren kann meines Erachtens nicht verkehrt sein. Und wenn mir jetzt jemand "orientieren" als "alles bedingungslos übernehmen" auslegen möchte, muss ich leider annehmen, dass es schon an der Bereitschaft den Nicht-Wettkampf-Trialer als vollwertigen anzuerkennen scheitert. Wohl aus einem Schauklappendenken heraus..

Ich finde Chris Ideen gut und habe in UK eine ganz andere Kultur erlebt. Hier gibt es fast keine Wettkampftrialer (im Vergleich zur Gesamtmenge der Fahrer) und die Gruppierungen sind wesentlich homogener.. Der Sport steht dort im Mittelpunkt, nicht Ergebnislisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (5. März 2009)

Es gibt durchaus "coole" Veranstaltungen, z.B. Knokke-Heist, Barcelona oder Heubach waren immer tolle Events. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass ein grosser Event auch ne Menge Geld kostet... und Sponsoren zu finden, die für eine Kreismeisterschaft oder einen regionalen Wettbewerb richtig viel Kohle reinstecken ist eher schwer. 

Bezüglich ausrichtung richtung Street-Trial... ich finde in den letzten Jahren hat sich der Sektionsbau stark in Richtung "Street" entwickelt (Im Bereich Worldcups etc.). Richtige "Natur-Trials" sind da ja eher selten geworden (was ich persönlich schade finde). 
Wenn ihr unter "cool" sein versteht, dass Leute sich einfach nur treffen, zusammen fahren, ohne Wertung etc. dann glaube ich, dass das für ein größeres Publikum auch eher langweilig ist. Für mich ist der Wettbewerbsgedanken ein elementarer Bestandteil des Trialsports... und Wertungssysteme wie beim Skateboard oder BMX finde ich nicht passend für den Trialsport... zum einen für aussenstehende total undurchsichtig und das jemand gewinnt, nur weil er vielleicht die coolste Mütze aufhat kanns ja auch nicht sein


----------



## Heizerer2000 (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
man sollte auch die Nachwuchsarbeit nicht vergessen,die findet doch meist in den Vereinen statt,die dann auch regelmäßig an den Wettbewerben teilnehmen.Denke das das Schreiben so wie es hier steht, für Aussenstehende,die die Vorgeschichte nicht mitbekamen,nicht sehr sinnvoll ist,da es sich doch um den Wettbewerbsport handelt.Aber irgendjemanden hier irgendetwas ankreiden,finde ich nicht gut,sei es Wettkampftrialer oder Citytrialer.So einen Wettkampf zu organisieren nd auszurichten,macht ja ne Menge Arbeit.
P.S bei uns gibts auch Schnitzel,nicht nur Würstl


----------



## misanthropia (5. März 2009)

naja die Diskussion hat zwar mit dem oberen Post nich ts mehr zu tun aber in puncto öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die jeder Trialer nunmal irgendwie leistet wenn er fährt gibt es echt Probleme. Auf der einen Seite nerven doofe Fragen, auf der anderen Seite zeigen aber "laienfragen" das erste Inteeresse am Sport. Shirts wie "**** dich in deine eigene ******* und stell mir beim  fahren keine Fragen " tragen da auch nicht wirklich produktiv zu bei auch wenn ein gewissen insiderwitz vorhanden ist und auch ich so t shirts besitze.
An Wettkämpfen nehme ich nicht Teil weil ich keine Zeit mehr habe. Vor 3 Jahren wollte ich das mal machen, da fuhr ich gerade 2 Jahre, war 20 Jahre alt und sollte in der Eliteklasse starten weil ich bene 20 Jahre alt bin. Nachdem mir diese informationen gegeben worden sind, habe ich mit den AUgen gerollt und mich nicht mehr für die Materie interessiert.
Nachdem wir in der Nähe mit der Stadt geplänkelt haben um ein eigenes Gelände und vom BDR grob gesagt das Statement kam,  dass es doch nach Werl gar nicht so weit wäre, habe ich auch hier das Interesse verloren. 
Ändert sich jetzt was an so einer behämmerten Einstellung=?


----------



## insane (5. März 2009)

Kapier jetzt nicht, was der BDR dafür kann, wenn eure Stadtverwaltung bockig ist, oder ihr es nicht auf die Reihe bekommt einen Verein zu gründen?


----------



## misanthropia (5. März 2009)

der hätte sich mal stärker als "Bund deutscher Radfahrer" präsentieren können anstatt den Radfahrern noch in den Rücken zu fallen. Das die Stadt keine Lust auf sowas hat ist doch klar, darüber braucht man gar nicht zu diskutieren. Kostet die Geld und haben nicht davon, eine Stadt ist acuh nur ein wirtschaftsunternehmen.


----------



## ChrisKing (5. März 2009)

ich wollt mit meiner wortwahl niemanden beleidigen, wollte damit eigentlich nur die nach wie vor etwas "bäuerliche" atmosphäre auf den regionalen wettkämpfen hochnehmen und etwas witz/sarkasmus/ironie oder was auch immer in meinen beitrag bringen - nich mehr nich weniger.
klar bin ich hobbytrialer, aber es is nich so, dass mich wettkämpfe nicht interessieren - im gegenteil, ich bin immer mal wieder bei weltmeisterschaften vor ort und schau mir die sache an und bin von 1997 bis 2005 (?) süddeutsche, deutsche und europameisterschaft mitgefahren. is also nich so, dass ich von der materie keine ahnung habe.
der grund warum ich damals aufgehört habe, war die tatsache, dass ich keine lust mehr hatte, mit 20" fahrern in einer wertung zu fahren.. 20" + 26" wurden ja zusammengelegt, weil irgendwann kaum noch einer zu den 26" läufen gekommen ist und sich das folglich nich mehr gelohnt hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (5. März 2009)

wo liegt denn das Problem an 20" fahrern in einer Wertung (ich versuche mir ein Bild von Wettkampforganisation hinter der Bühne zu machen daher die Fragen). was sind vor oder nachteile für dich gewesen?


----------



## florianwagner (5. März 2009)

wo liegt bitte das problem mit 20" in einer klasser zu fahren? wenns für jeden radtyp und für jede altersklasse mit und ohne lizens ne eigene spur geben würde wären auf dem gelände 100 sektionen abgesteckt und in jeder klasse nur 3-4 fahrer. das bringt ja auch nichts. 
cool fände ich wenn trialvereine auf ihrem gelände ab und an "sessions" oder treffen abhalten an denen jeder teilnehmen kann und die mehr oder weniger wettkampfmässig ablaufen. siehe trialmarkt veranstalltung in rauenberg. da waren n haufen leute die sonst nicht auf wettkämpfe gehen würden und und die üblichen wettkampffahrer ohne probleme zusammen. dort könnte man auch spaßwettbewerbe abhalten wie z.b. speed oder dualtrial. 
eine veranstallung wie koxxdays fänd ich spitze, leider haben wir in deutschland nicht den größten trialbikehersteller der geld dafür gibt. man könnte höchstens an veranstallter von bikefestivals herantreten und mit dennen zusammen was aufziehen. dort würde man auch das normale bikepublikum ansprechen, das mit trial eigentlich nichts am hut hat. in der presse wird trial sein jahren konsequent totgeschwiegen. in mtb magazinen kommt höchstens mal ein 3x3cm großer beitrag wenn ein gewisser marco hössel weltmeister wird. mehr aber auch schon gar nicht. dafür ist in jeder ausgabe min. 2mal erklärt wie man ne kurve oder bodenwelle fährt.
das der jan leider beratungsresistent im bezug auf "marketingveranstalltungen" ist leider schade, weil er warscheinlich der mann dafür wäre. schließlich kaufen die leute dann auch bei ihm bikes. aber zwingen kann man ihn ja nicht. 
und noch was zu den wettkämpfen, die cooler zu machen ist leider nicht so einfach. bei der dm oder bei größeren wettkämpfen ist ja manchmal n moderator dabei, das ist natürlich gut und bringt spannung in die ganze sache. das geht aber nur beim finale, wo eh schon ne begrenzte zahl an fahrern ist. bei ner normalen sdm mit 200 startern ist die sache leider nicht so einfach. da ist man am ende vom tag froh wenn alle durch ihre sektionen gekommen sind und die zeit in etwa hinkommt.


----------



## ChrisKing (5. März 2009)

florianwagner schrieb:


> wo liegt bitte das problem mit 20" in einer klasser zu fahren? wenns für jeden radtyp und für jede altersklasse mit und ohne lizens ne eigene spur geben würde *wären auf dem gelände 100 sektionen abgesteckt und in jeder klasse nur 3-4 fahrer.* das bringt ja auch nichts.




ach!  aber das wurschtelt die sache ja von hinten auf... anlass für das zusammenlegen war doch, das es sich für die vereine nicht mehr gelohnt hat, einen extra tag für die 26er zu machen und ihre wurschtbude aufzubauen, weil der großteil der leute (vor allem die kleinen hupfer) eben 20" fährt. also hat mans zusammengelegt. klar is die konkurrenz dann höher und es motiviert einen vielleicht, irgendnen sprung auch mit dem mtb zu schaffen.. aber ich persönlich will mich nur mit 26ern messen. es is auch so, dass "früher" die fahrtechnik bei 20 und 26 teils unterschiedlich war und man oft noch sagen konnte "ja toll, da machste mim 20er einfach n rollbunny und bist oben, wie soll ich mit meinem langen schweren mtb da hochkommen.." usw. aber heutzutage haben sich die techniken eigentlich fast angeglichen und man hat kaum noch vorteile mit einem der bikes, selbst beim gewicht nimmt sich das nich mehr alzu viel. aber je kleiner/regionaler die veranstaltung wird, desto mehr spaltet sich das ganze auf. da is es nich verwunderlich, wenn da mehr fahrer sind und dort weniger..


----------



## wernersen (6. März 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ich wollt mit meiner wortwahl niemanden beleidigen, wollte damit eigentlich nur die nach wie vor etwas "bäuerliche" atmosphäre auf den regionalen wettkämpfen hochnehmen und etwas witz/sarkasmus/ironie oder was auch immer in meinen beitrag bringen - nich mehr nich weniger.


Ich habe angemacht gefühlt und auch nicht zurückhaltend geantwortet; Schwamm drüber - wenn wir uns mal persönlich treffen nuckeln wir nen Saft zusammen. 

Die Würstelbrater bereiten auch was für die Hobbykünstler vor:




Mit dreckiger Musik und ohne Wettkampfstress

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## ChrisKing (6. März 2009)

da schau her! wär dieser event hier im forum auch geposted worden, wenns diesen thread und div. reaktionen nich gegeben hätte?  spaß..


----------



## wernersen (6. März 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> da schau her! wär dieser event hier im forum auch geposted worden, wenns diesen thread und div. reaktionen nich gegeben hätte?  spaß..




Jo, wie jedes Jahr BikeDay 2008
Etwas Guerillamarketing muß sein
Es wird noch einen Extrathread geben, da das Thema hier eigentlich nicht hingehört.
 Spaß verstanden
Werner


----------



## erwinosius (7. März 2009)

zum Thema "öffentlichkeits Arbeit die Jeder betreibt":
Ich bin jetzt des öfteren in der Stadt schon von Leuten mit jungen Kindern angesprochen worden wie cool doch dieser Sport ist und dass er den Kindern auch sehr gut gefallen würde. Auch schon direkte Interessenten und nachfragen nach Verein und so weiter hats gegeben.
Leider steh ich hier so recht alleine da. Ich fahre jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren mehr oder weniger alleine hier. Was soll ich solchen Leuten denn sagen. Auch wenn ich gerne was in die Richtung Nachwuchsförderung tun würde ist es doch sehr schwer. 
Und irgendwie kann ich es auch verstehen dass gerade Etern ihre Kinder lieber in einen Verein schicken als sie mit 10 Jahre älteren Typen in der Stadt abhängen zu lassen. 
So habe ich für mich entschlossen, DIESES Jahr, mal an einen örtlichen Radverein (der aber selbst nicht sehr viel Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leistet) heranzutreten und nachzufragen ob er nicht Interesse an einer Trial Sparte haben könnte.
Ich stells mir nur sehr schwierig vor da ich als Alleinstehender (jetzt bald zu Zweit) eher wenig Interesse ernten werde. Aber einen Versuch wirds wert sein. Mehr als nein sagen können sie ja nicht.
gruß
erwin


----------

